# Giroud: problema al flessore.



## admin (25 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Giroud ha riportato un problema al flessore nel corso dell'incontro con l'Atletico Madrid. Da stabilire i tempi di recupero.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Giroud ha riportato un problema al flessore nel corso dell'incontro con l'Atletico Madrid.


Che stia arrivando il momento di Pellegri? Visto che Paolino e Massara non stanno sbagliando nulla.. sia mai..


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Giroud ha riportato un problema al flessore nel corso dell'incontro con l'Atletico Madrid. Da stabilire i tempi di recupero.


.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Giroud ha riportato un problema al flessore nel corso dell'incontro con l'Atletico Madrid.



Girotti sfasciacarrozze s.r.l.
Via Milanello, 25, 21040 Carnago VA


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2021)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Che stia arrivando il momento di Pellegri? Visto che Paolino e Massara non stanno sbagliando nulla.. sia mai..


se sta bene si, anche perchè ibra tra nazionale e milan ne sta giocando troppe per i suoi ritmi. 

ci fosse almeno rebic, mannaggia.....che rabbia.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Novembre 2021)

Finiamo veramente per giocare fino a gennaio con Pellegri titolare, a meno che si metta Leao punta e Krunic al suo posto
Ibra ne sta già giocando troppe


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se sta bene si, anche perchè ibra tra nazionale e milan ne sta giocando troppe per i suoi ritmi.
> 
> ci fosse almeno rebic, mannaggia.....che rabbia.


In realtà non ci voleva quest'infortunio di Giroud. Seppur non lo ritengo molto funzionale al gioco di Pioli, per il campionato ci può tornare utile soprattutto contro le piccole in quelle partite brutte. Ibra è una bestia, ma è molto precario. Magari alla fine sono davvero dei segnali per Pellegri. Speriamo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2021)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Che stia arrivando il momento di Pellegri? *Visto che Paolino e Massara non stanno sbagliando nulla*.. sia mai..


in che senso????? spero tu non intenda davvero quello che penso. 

non credo verrà mai il suo momento se ci sono altri 11 arruolabili...


----------



## LukeLike (25 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè pure questo quanto è fracico però...


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in che senso????? spero tu non intenda davvero quello che penso.
> 
> non credo verrà mai il suo momento se ci sono altri 11 arruolabili...


Da quando operano insieme nella gestione del mercato intendo. Al netto di qualche piccolo flop (Duarte, Toure, Mandzukic), sono più gli acquisti azzeccati. E spero che Pellegri rientri tra questi. 

In questo momento tutti questi arruolabili che dici non mi sembra ci siano, complice soprattutto il fatto che Milanello è un'ambulanza. Se non lo prova in questo periodo quando dovrebbe? Quando rientrano nuovamente Giroud e Rebic? Poi magari si infortuna per la millesima volta e amen. Ma almeno proviamolo.


----------



## sampapot (25 Novembre 2021)

un altro infortunio muscolare...INCREDIBILE...sembra una barzelletta...o si cambia lo staff medico o si organizza un viaggio a Lourdes


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2021)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Da quando operano insieme nella gestione del mercato intendo. Al netto di qualche piccolo flop (Duarte, Toure, Mandzukic), sono più gli acquisti azzeccati. E spero che Pellegri rientri tra questi.
> 
> In questo momento tutti questi arruolabili che dici non mi sembra ci siano, complice soprattutto il fatto che Milanello è un'ambulanza. Se non lo prova in questo periodo quando dovrebbe? Quando rientrano nuovamente Giroud e Rebic? Poi magari si infortuna per la millesima volta e amen. Ma almeno proviamolo.


guarda secondo me pur di mettere pellegri titolare si inventa un cambio di modulo.
ma è una sensazione.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Giroud ha riportato un problema al flessore nel corso dell'incontro con l'Atletico Madrid. Da stabilire i tempi di recupero.


Ci vediamo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## DavMilan (25 Novembre 2021)

Ma come è possibile avere un infortunio muscolare ad ogni partita?
Nessuno che solleva il problema sembra che sia tutto normale per la società


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Giroud ha riportato un problema al flessore nel corso dell'incontro con l'Atletico Madrid. Da stabilire i tempi di recupero.


Assenza pesantissima proprio in quelle partite dove ci serve, contro squadre che verranno a giocare arroccate in area a San Siro.

Arriverà il momento di Pellegri adesso, ma lui ha caratteristiche diverse.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Giroud ha riportato un problema al flessore nel corso dell'incontro con l'Atletico Madrid. Da stabilire i tempi di recupero.


E' un rottame dai.
A me continua a non piacere.

Prego il padre eterno che almeno metta dentro quei 6-7 gol di testa a modo suo ma per il resto è arrivato al capolinea.
Altro che integro e professionista esemplare...


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2021)

pellegri ?
chi è costui ?
ricordo che gli preferiva il figlio di Maldini, prima che sparisse anche lui


----------



## koti (25 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assenza pesantissima proprio in quelle partite dove ci serve, contro squadre che verranno a giocare arroccate in area a San Siro.
> 
> Arriverà il momento di Pellegri adesso, ma lui ha caratteristiche diverse.


Abbiamo Ibra, pregando che non si spacchi pure lui. Deve tenere duro queste 6/7 partite prima della sosta.


----------



## Roger84 (25 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Abbiamo Ibra, pregando che non si spacchi pure lui. Deve tenere duro queste 6/7 partite prima della sosta.


6/7 partite nn è poco eh... Ibrahimovic 7partite senza infortuni incrocio qualsiasi cosa!


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Abbiamo Ibra, pregando che non si spacchi pure lui. Deve tenere duro queste 6/7 partite prima della sosta.


Non sono poche. Giochiamo ogni tre giorni, secondo me è impossibile Ibra le giochi tutte, pure se lui è uno che sorprende sempre.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Novembre 2021)

in generale deludentissimo finora. Sembra il nonno di Ibra. Fatto sta che quest'infortunio chiaramente non ci voleva, considerato che abbiamo già Rebic out


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Novembre 2021)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Che stia arrivando il momento di Pellegri? Visto che Paolino e Massara non stanno sbagliando nulla.. sia mai..


ah bhe non è che abbiamo tante alternative.. col flessore stai fuori 1 mese abbondante, considerando che abbiamo out pure rebic per forza di cose pellegri rientra nelle rotazioni


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Novembre 2021)

Ho un sogno: Krunic falso nueve


----------

